
Square: Now Processing $2 Million Worth Of Payments Per Day - jamesjyu
http://www.businessinsider.com/square-is-now-processing-2-million-worth-of-payments-per-day-2011-4
======
pitdesi
More informative: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2499350>

